

Fear and Loathing on Facebook - vlad
http://blogs.ft.com/techblog/2007/10/fear-and-loathi.html

======
ajkates
I don't hate facebook. I probably spend 3-5 hours each week on the service. I
do, however, question its long-term sustainability, given the path they've
chosen and the decisions they make.

------
asmosoinio
Is it just me, or was the article seriously light on actual content? And just
linking to a few random negative noteas about Facebook?

------
MuddyMo
It was inevitable, I suppose. Channeling Carl Sagan: "Just think of the
billions and billions of enemies..."

------
mattmccor
Some people hated Jesus too.

~~~
mattmaroon
randomest comment ever

